# Which equipment is DECA/MVR compatible?



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a HR-20 and a HR-22. Will either have to swapped out to setup DECA/MVR?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No. Both compatible.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are getting DECA, those receivers will work just fine!

Compatability list:
R22
HR20/21/22/23
H21/23

HR24 and H24 have DECA built in!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You're good.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

To expand a little on what the others said, they will work fine. D* will unhook the coax cable from the back of your DVRs and hook it up to a DECA adapter. That DECA adapter will then be hooked up to your DVRs with a short coax cable and short network cable.

If you want your receivers hooked up so they can access the internet to order PPV, download On Demand content, use apps, or use media share, then they will add another DECA adapter that will hook up to your internet router.

All HR2x HD-DVRs, the R22 DVR/HD-DVR, and the H21/H23/H24 receivers will all work with DECA.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> If you want your receivers hooked up so they can access the internet to order PPV, download On Demand content, use apps, or use media share, then they will add another DECA adapter that will hook up to your internet router.


My DVRs are not currently hooked to the internet because I don't have hardwire to their locations and I haven't purchased the necessary wireless equipment.

Will D* provide the necessary equipment and do the install to make a wireless connection when I pay them to do the DECA/MVR upgrade? Will their be an extra charge?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gsslug said:


> My DVRs are not currently hooked to the internet because I don't have hardwire to their locations and I haven't purchased the necessary wireless equipment.
> 
> Will D* provide the necessary equipment and do the install to make a wireless connection when I pay them to do the DECA/MVR upgrade? Will their be an extra charge?


"More than likely" DirecTV will drop a coax close to your router and connect the DECA directly to your router.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

webby_s said:


> If you are getting DECA, those receivers will work just fine!
> 
> Compatability list:
> R22
> ...


thought the r22 was no longer being made - would the r16 be the other SD unit?


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> thought the r22 was no longer being made - would the r16 be the other SD unit?


R22 is no longer made but is the only MRV compatible 'SD' receiver; R15/16 are not. R22 is effectively an HD DVR if there's at least one true HD receiver and HD access on the account.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

sungam said:


> R22 is no longer made but is the only MRV compatible 'SD' receiver; R15/16 are not. R22 is effectively an HD DVR if there's at least one true HD receiver and HD access on the account.


Interesting have two R15's, plan on going DECA when they offer it in my area, wonder what they will replace them with.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Interesting have two R15's, plan on going DECA when they offer it in my area, wonder what they will replace them with.


For "just" the DECA/MRV upgrade price, these would be changed with R16s.
This might be a good time to ask about upgrading these to HD and see what price [above the DECA/MRV] this would cost.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Continue here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175094


----------

